# The Prettiest Veiltails You Have Ever Seen.



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure someone can find some pictures that prove that Halfmoons and Crowntails aren't the only gorgeous Bettas!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not mine, but found them on google:
















(supposedly a VT. not sure. >.>


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I think my VT is gorgeous, I just took some pics of him I will post them in a min.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

</3









................ And people think I hate on VT :roll:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pallas is quite beautiful ... <3


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

I LOVEEEE that dalmatian.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*plots to steal 1fish's Dalmatians* so pretty!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

View attachment 23658


View attachment 23659


View attachment 23660


View attachment 23661


View attachment 23662

My boys and Dan's boy, Crooks. Not the* most splendid, but I think theyre quite handsome :BB


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some of my veiltails that I have owned that have all passed  but the first two were my ultimate favs, i still miss them especially gem  (white one with red/black)


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

All of these are so gorgeous! Dont have a picture of the one I say today but ill try to decribe it! It had a pale pink body with a brighter pink face with a few black flecks but the fins were a sky blue and the pectorals were bright bright orange! THe tail had some orange hilights too! hes was gorgouse.. might see if i can go back tomorrow.. even though my mom will kill me =]! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Marmaduke... who I think is pretty.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

My moms Dalmation and of course my Mizu.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Speed:








Beau:








Gyger:








Abacus:








Plum D:








Pinkerton:








Darcia:


----------

